# BOOTCAMP Windows10: problèmes à l'installation



## YGG77 (19 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous!

je vous écris aujourd'hui car après plusieurs tentatives infructueuses d'installer Windows 10 sur mon iMac, je crains de ne pouvoir y arriver seul. D'avance, je vous remercie pour toute l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter!

Je vous explique la situation:
J'ai tout d'abord voulu faire une installation classique via boot camp. L'image ISO vient du site de Microsoft.
La création du disque d'installation, en l'occurrence un disque dur externe en USB, se passe très bien. L'ordinateur redémarre après que l'assistant boot camp partitionne sans problèmes mon disque dur interne.

Après le redémarrage automatique, l'installateur Windows se lance très bien jusqu'à l'écran de sélection de partition pour l'installation.

Je sélectionne donc la partition bootcamp, la formate et clique sur suivant. 
Un nouvel écran apparaît avec écrit "copie de fichiers Windows", mais ce dernier reste bloqué à 0%. Au bout de deux minutes, le message d'erreur suivant apparaît:

Windows n'a pas pu préparer l'ordinateur à démarrer dans la phase suivante d'installation. Pour installer Windows, redémarrez le programme d'installation.

Pour information, voici ma configuration:
iMac 21,5 pouces Late 2013
• Processeur quadricœur Intel Core i7 cadencé à 3,1 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,9 GHz
• 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM -2X8GB
• 256 Go de stockage flash
• NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 1GB GDDR5
OS El Capitan

Auriez vous une idée de l'origine du problème?


----------

